# Indian Warhawk?



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

*hi...*

got any pics of the bow?


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Indian*

I also have an "Indian" bow in the Quest model. I was told on the Gen archery forum that the company disbanded about 25 years ago. Otherwise do not have more information. It does shoot well though.
Roy


----------

